# Favorite spring scents?



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2010)

Choose one.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 2, 2010)

For spring, I picked floral. Violet, Lilac, Lily, Jasmine, Orange Blossom, Honeysuckle and Rose.

IrishLass


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, floral for me too.  I love BBs Sweet Pea and Jasmine has to be right up at the top of my list as well


----------



## krissy (Mar 2, 2010)

i picked tropical


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have to say floral too.  I'm not a big fan of floral, but there's nothing more spring than that.    Hard to pick one though  haha


----------



## Chay (Mar 2, 2010)

I went with floral as well, lilacs and daffodils.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2010)

I am not a floral fan, but I agree spring demands them.

Violet ( w/ or w/o a dab of vanilla)
Rose & Lavender
Tulip
Morning Glory & Honysuckle
Lilac


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think my two favorite florals are Jasmine, and Lilac.   We have a lilac tree right outside our bedroom window.  Ohhhh the heavenly wonderful smell from those.. .*sigh* come on spring (for like the 3 days that they stay in bloom  lol)
Although, might not get so much this year.. our "tree" is actuallly a VERY old lilac bush that morphed into a tree  lol  It was pretty fragile and all the snow and ice we got this year has broken most of the limbs off


----------



## ohsoap (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm loving greens this year.


----------



## IanT (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish I lived in a Jasmine field... omg it smells soooooooo goood, its the best.... too bad the EO is a million dollars a pound (jk but just sayin..)


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 3, 2010)

my fiance is from Florida (we're in Illinois now) and he used to have wild Jasmine by his house.  He said it's an aphrodesiac.... hmmmmm   lol  Is there something I can mix with jasmine (I have the FO) to make it less... well.. (please no offense) old ladyish?  now I LOVE the smell of jasmine... used it just plain, but all my kids said I smelled like an old lady    haha


----------



## evatgirl73 (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL, so far for spring I have soaped
Honeysuckle
Violet
Almond Icing
Turquoise

and for summer (getting a head start)
Hawaiian Pikaki
Island Vanilla
Coconut Vanilla

Next on my list is Pink Jasmine (oh how I love thee), Neroli/Honey and Blue Sugar.


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 4, 2010)

Not much of a floral person so i picked Fresh, for me spring dont start untill i have the urge to buy a 4pack of 5hour enegry, hang the laundry outside and deep clean the house. nice weekend event.


----------

